# 595 Elle Status?



## MattCubeiro (Oct 21, 2006)

To Chas or Tino, could you guys tell me when you might expect the 595 Elle to start shipping? My Wife is looking for a new frame and I was thinking of suprising her one day...


Thanks again!

Matt


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

MattCubeiro said:


> To Chas or Tino, could you guys tell me when you might expect the 595 Elle to start shipping? My Wife is looking for a new frame and I was thinking of suprising her one day...
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> ...


Hi Matt,

We currently have limited numbers of the 595 Elle in Small and Medium available to ship. Do you know what size your wife will need?

_*[email protected]*_


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Chas!! LOL!


----------



## MattCubeiro (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks. She is currently riding an older TCR composite which she has made enough upgrades to to just need a new frame and she will have a pretty sick ride. It is a size Small and when I looked at the geometry data on your website a Small would be best fit. 

I did notice, however, that there seemed to be no geometry differences between the Elle and the Origin? Is this true? Or perhaps a broken link? She's not so keen on lighter colors, and if there is no difference, she may opt for the 585 origin in the Dark Blue/White as they are her school colors.

Thanks again!
Matt


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

MattCubeiro said:


> Thanks. She is currently riding an older TCR composite which she has made enough upgrades to to just need a new frame and she will have a pretty sick ride. It is a size Small and when I looked at the geometry data on your website a Small would be best fit.
> 
> I did notice, however, that there seemed to be no geometry differences between the Elle and the Origin? Is this true? Or perhaps a broken link? She's not so keen on lighter colors, and if there is no difference, she may opt for the 585 origin in the Dark Blue/White as they are her school colors.
> 
> ...


The Elle and Origin have the same geometry; the only difference is color. The dark blue/white 595's should be in stock the first week of December in her size.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm just curious but why would does Look make a woman specific bike with the same geometry as the regular version? I was under the impression that WSD bikes tended to accomidate women who proportionately had longer legs than most guys.

Thanks!


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Dick Rhee said:


> I'm just curious but why would does Look make a woman specific bike with the same geometry as the regular version? I was under the impression that WSD bikes tended to accomidate women who proportionately had longer legs than most guys.
> 
> Thanks!


You're absolutely correct in thinking that a WSD bike should have different geo than a men's bike. Our Elle line for next year will be a true Women's line. For this year though, it's strictly a color. Not the best scenario, but a step in the right direction.


----------

